

Political start-up set to take on the two party system - ddw
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/24/opinion/sunday/24friedman.html?_r=1

======
username3
_The only rule is that a Democrat must run with a Republican or independent,
and a Republican with a Democrat or independent._

